# [Guide] Free GPS Bluetooth sharing between Android phone and CM7 HP Touchpad



## zondajag (Aug 22, 2011)

Guide to Free GPS Bluetooth sharing between Android phone and CM7 HP Touchpad:

1)
First download 'Share GPS Beta' on the Android phone WITH GPS (tick NMEA in the app settings).

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.jillybunch.shareGPS

2)
For the CM7 HP Touchpad WITHOUT GPS download an app called 'Bluetooth GPS' (has a blue round icon) and select Mock GPS Provider (also make sure the same setting is set in the Settings>Applications>Development menu).

https://market.android.com/details?id=googoo.android.btgps

3)
Pair both devices via bluetooth. And in 'Bluetooth GPS' app on the CM7 HP Touchpad select your Android device that has bluetooth and press connect.

4)
Find something useful to do with GPS now that its on your HP Touchpad (albeit with a little help from another Android phone).

PS: This also allows you to use the latest version of Facebook without it Force Quitting (among other apps that I haven't got round to trying yet)

Update:Works with Wifi sharing over 3G as well when Touchpad is tethered to the same phone via wifi.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Good idea to start a thread on this...it's been asked about multiple times on other threads.

Rakeesh first posted the above info a few weeks ago even before the Android port was even available, and I've used it for GPS on my TP several times since CM7 was released, works great! 

In order to have maps available if you're in a car/away from a wifi source, you can:

1. Pre-cache map tiles in Google Maps for the areas you want to navigate in - you can cache up to ten tiles, each 40 sq miles. Long press on a spot on the map in the center of an area you want to cache, select the pop-up that appears, then select "Pre-cache map area" on the place page for that address. Map info (for multiple levels of zoom) is stored on your sdcard, and you can access that map area when away from wifi.

2. Pair your phone w/your TP via wifi tether, for live maps via tether while away from home/office/Starbucks wifi


----------



## zondajag (Aug 22, 2011)

Even before it was even available?  I didn't see that. How would that info have been relevant if no-one could use it on their HP Touchpad? Or was his guide just a general one for android to android GPS sharing via bluetooth?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

zondajag said:


> Even before it was even available?  I didn't see that. How would that info have been relevant if no-one could use it on their HP Touchpad? Or was his guide just a general one for android to android GPS sharing via bluetooth?


Multiple forum members had been asking about how we could use maps on the TP, knowing that the TP didn't have a GPS but was going to get Google Maps w/CM7.  There was a *lot *of pre-release Jonesing about all kinds of "can we do this?" stuff before the release.  I've been posting his info (pretty much exactly what you said above) on various threads when folks asked about it, but glad you made a thread for it, will make it easier for folks to find the info.


----------



## zondajag (Aug 22, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Multiple forum members had been asking about how we could use maps on the TP, knowing that the TP didn't have a GPS but was going to get Google Maps w/CM7.  There was a *lot *of pre-release Jonesing about all kinds of "can we do this?" stuff before the release.  I've been posting his info (pretty much exactly what you said above) on various threads when folks asked about it, but glad you made a thread for it, will make it easier for folks to find the info.


Oh right that clears things up a little bit. I hope this helps atleast one person out there.


----------



## keebs (Oct 19, 2011)

According to Android Market Bluetooth GPS is not compatible with my TouchPad. Running a2.1 that should have the Market fix. Any suggestions?

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

keebs said:


> According to Android Market Bluetooth GPS is not compatible with my TouchPad. Running a2.1 that should have the Market fix. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


Shows up in my market as installed (which it is) and no comments about not compatible...I don't remember having to side-load it, thought I got it from the market.

Go ahead and clear market data (settings>apps>manage>all, find Market in the list and clear data, and restart Market and see if that makes any difference.

Worst case, you can install it on your phone (assuming you have an Android phone), copy the apk to your TP, and side-load it. Or someone can upload the apk here.


----------



## keebs (Oct 19, 2011)

Clearing Market data did the trick.. Thanks, I was getting a little spazzed.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## crunkfrunk (Oct 16, 2011)

So I got my phone (Verizon Droid X) and Touchpad paired but for some reason my Touchpad shows I'm off the coast of Liberia, Google Maps on my phone shows me the correct location but the Share GPS app has the wrong lat/long. Any ideas how to fix this?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Shut down the shareGPS app, go to settings>applications>manage and find it in the list and clear data, and restart the app and see if it can get the right location.

Also could restart your phone to see if that helps. Always been spot-on for me in terms of location.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

crunkfrunk said:


> So I got my phone (Verizon Droid X) and Touchpad paired but for some reason my Touchpad shows I'm off the coast of Liberia, Google Maps on my phone shows me the correct location but the Share GPS app has the wrong lat/long. Any ideas how to fix this?


I have seen this from Bluetooth GPS before. I have had better luck with 'Bluetooth GPS Provider (red Icon)' here: https://market.android.com/details?id=de.mobilej.btgps&feature=search_result

I have used that version for nearly a year with my G-tab and an external GPS. I've also used it as indicated in OP with shareGPS. It's proven to be more stable for me.

BTW. CoPilot works wonders on both the HP Touchpad & the Viewsonic G-Tablet. Nothing compares to a 10" tablet that also runs android


----------



## crunkfrunk (Oct 16, 2011)

Clearing data helped, but the connection has always been spotty, it constantly disconnects and reconnects, I tried the workaround on Bluetooth GPS but that make things worse, I will try the other apps and see if that helps


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

crunkfrunk said:


> Clearing data helped, but the connection has always been spotty, it constantly disconnects and reconnects, I tried the workaround on Bluetooth GPS but that make things worse, I will try the other apps and see if that helps


Bummer...on my D2 it's rock-solid with Bluetooth GPS.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> I have seen this from Bluetooth GPS before. I have had better luck with 'Bluetooth GPS Provider (red Icon)' here: https://market.android.com/details?id=de.mobilej.btgps&feature=search_result
> 
> I have used that version for nearly a year with my G-tab and an external GPS. I've also used it as indicated in OP with shareGPS. It's proven to be more stable for me.
> 
> BTW. CoPilot works wonders on both the HP Touchpad & the Viewsonic G-Tablet. Nothing compares to a 10" tablet that also runs android


One ignores Zaphod-Beeblebrox at their peril...BTW, is it really true that you are available in 6-packs? ;-)


----------



## top-jimmy (Oct 11, 2011)

Redflea said:


> One ignores Zaphod-Beeblebrox at their peril...BTW, is it really true that you are available in 6-packs? ;-)


I have tried both, but neither works with my Aria (running cm7). The blue one connects, but no gps data is passed through. The red one won't connect at all.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Bummer...must be some level of incompatibility between the two devices BT connectivity. I've connected my phone (D2) and BT GPS device (Freedom 2000) w/out issue.


----------



## top-jimmy (Oct 11, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Bummer...must be some level of incompatibility between the two devices BT connectivity. I've connected my phone (D2) and BT GPS device (Freedom 2000) w/out issue.


Yeah, I can't seem to connect via bt. It will pair but not connect in the bt settings.


----------



## crunkfrunk (Oct 16, 2011)

I seem to have found the problem, unfortunately none of the other apps in the marker seem to work at all. My phone displays the correct lat/long for where I am but the Touchpad moves the decimal place over on the lat/long to get my location totally wrong, I uploaded some screenshots.

View attachment 4691


----------



## FatPigs (Oct 13, 2011)

crunkfrunk said:


> I seem to have found the problem, unfortunately none of the other apps in the marker seem to work at all. My phone displays the correct lat/long for where I am but the Touchpad moves the decimal place over on the lat/long to get my location totally wrong, I uploaded some screenshots.
> 
> View attachment 6769
> View attachment 6770


Looks like you're my neighbor, I don't see many people posting from Liberia :grin2::grin:


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Redflea said:


> One ignores Zaphod-Beeblebrox at their peril...BTW, is it really true that you are available in 6-packs? ;-)


On sale this week Too. Half-off!


----------



## ricez (Oct 14, 2011)

Doesn't work for me. ShareGPS (on my ZTE blade) shows that it's conencted to HP touchpad, and the phone has a GPS fix.I have mock provider enabled on the TP, and Bluetooth GPS connects to my phone, but just shows 00-00-00 etc in the main tab.


----------



## zondajag (Aug 22, 2011)

ricez said:


> Doesn't work for me. ShareGPS (on my ZTE blade) shows that it's conencted to HP touchpad, and the phone has a GPS fix.I have mock provider enabled on the TP, and Bluetooth GPS connects to my phone, but just shows 00-00-00 etc in the main tab.


you need to tick NMEA in the share gps app


----------



## Tomen8r (Sep 19, 2011)

It's a no=go for my touchpad and Droid X. I can't even launch the Share GPS in CM7 alpha 2.1. When I do, it keeps telling me to enable GPS, when it is. I"ve played with it for an hour and the Share GPS is useless. Won't even launch ..

I will uninstall this app, try the red one and redownload the share gps, or an equivalent. Does anyone know an equivalent? And why can't these two apps be forged into one super bluetooth gps app? I would kiss your toes if you did (ie: pay one employee holiday hours to kiss the aforementioned toes) ..

Thanks for taking the time in posting this workaround = if it works for one, it is will worth the post ..


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Tomen8r said:


> It's a no=go for my touchpad and Droid X. I can't even launch the Share GPS in CM7 alpha 2.1. When I do, it keeps telling me to enable GPS, when it is. I"ve played with it for an hour and the Share GPS is useless. Won't even launch ..
> 
> I will uninstall this app, try the red one and redownload the share gps, or an equivalent. Does anyone know an equivalent? And why can't these two apps be forged into one super bluetooth gps app? I would kiss your toes if you did (ie: pay one employee holiday hours to kiss the aforementioned toes) ..
> 
> Thanks for taking the time in posting this workaround = if it works for one, it is will worth the post ..


*"I can't even launch the Share GPS in CM7 alpha 2.1."*

Share GPS goes on your phone.  Not on the Touchpad.

Bluetooth GPS is what you run on the Touchpad.


----------



## rebel69 (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a samsung captivate and had the same problem of being in the middle of the ocean when I wasn't. I fixed it by going into shareGPS on my phone and unchecking Create NMEA so it works perfect now.


----------



## crunkfrunk (Oct 16, 2011)

rebel69 said:


> I have a samsung captivate and had the same problem of being in the middle of the ocean when I wasn't. I fixed it by going into shareGPS on my phone and unchecking Create NMEA so it works perfect now.


Same thing worked for me, now I am in Columbus, right where I should be


----------



## ricez (Oct 14, 2011)

zondajag said:


> you need to tick NMEA in the share gps app


thanks, works great


----------



## ricez (Oct 14, 2011)

Google navigation constantly says "searching for GPS..." when it has my location in google maps, and other GPS apps seem to work OK.


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> BTW. CoPilot works wonders on both the HP Touchpad & the Viewsonic G-Tablet. Nothing compares to a 10" tablet that also runs android


What build of CoPilot are you using? I downloaded the newest one off the Market (bought it for my old tablet) and it says I have an invalid IMEI, so it won't activate. I'm about to go through the hassle of spoofing an IMEI, but if there's a version of CoPilot that doesn't need it, I'd rather do that.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

ricez said:


> Google navigation constantly says "searching for GPS..." when it has my location in google maps, and other GPS apps seem to work OK.


Try clearing data for Google Maps in Settings>Applications>Manage.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

elmerohueso said:


> What build of CoPilot are you using? I downloaded the newest one off the Market (bought it for my old tablet) and it says I have an invalid IMEI, so it won't activate. I'm about to go through the hassle of spoofing an IMEI, but if there's a version of CoPilot that doesn't need it, I'd rather do that.


If you are using CoPilot 8 then use this one: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9669866/Copilot 8.2.0.504.apk That's the last version of Copilot 8 that didn't give me IMEI issues.

If you purchase their latest version - Copilot Premium - it works without IMEI issues and has a nicer interface.


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

Zaphod-Beeblebrox said:


> If you are using CoPilot 8 then use this one: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9669866/Copilot 8.2.0.504.apk That's the last version of Copilot 8 that didn't give me IMEI issues.


Thanks for that. Last time I got an older CoPilot APK, it somehow switched my license to CoPilot UK instead of USA, which to ALK over a week to sort out, so I was skeptically about installing your APK. Everything works great!


----------



## networkmagician419 (Aug 26, 2011)

TetherGPS works way better for this.. grab the lite version or pay for it.. This way, internet and GPS are shared, so now I'm able to play pandora and use navigation while driving


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

"networkmagician419 said:


> TetherGPS works way better for this.. grab the lite version or pay for it.. This way, internet and GPS are shared, so now I'm able to play pandora and use navigation while driving


How is this different from using Bluetooth GPS and wifi tether...the description in the Market says to do that, to use wifi tether with the tether GPS app. That's what I've been doing.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

elmerohueso said:


> Thanks for that. Last time I got an older CoPilot APK, it somehow switched my license to CoPilot UK instead of USA, which to ALK over a week to sort out, so I was skeptically about installing your APK. Everything works great!


Well, truth be told I used to download those from the uk support site. It was the only place I could find the actual APK's. I never had a license/region issue though.

I wish you had caught hold of the newer version of CoPilot when they first released it. They had it on sale (9.99 instead of $24.99) for about a week or so. The interface changes are well worth it.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Redflea said:


> How is this different from using Bluetooth GPS and wifi tether...the description in the Market says to do that, to use wifi tether with the tether GPS app. That's what I've been doing.


The real magic is getting your Data Tether through Bluetooth. For a very short time, I had all the stars lined up and was able to get bluetooth data from my DroidX to my G-Tab, and GPS tether to either my external GPS or the DX through GPS Share.

Why does this matter? Well, If I'm on the road (which is the only time this matters anyway), I MUCH prefer to use my BT headsets. I don't know if this is only a problem on the DX, or with other phones, but if there is an active WiFI connection while I try to use BT headset, the quality goes to hell in a bucket.

Since CMDA phones (like my DX) can't pass data & call at the same time anyway, the loss of data will occur whether you are on BT or WifI once a call comes in.


----------

